# Post Reference Number & Home Office A-N Reference



## nat_west (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi, I'm appealing the refusal of my wife's visa and just wanted some clarification before submitting the appeal.

On the form it asks for "Post Reference Number" & "Name of decision making Post". On the refusal letter it says "Our ref: Sheffield/6XXXXX". Am I right to assume that the 6 digit number is the Post reference number? For the name of the decision making Post I have selected UKVS Sheffield from the drop down list as this is the only one with any mention of Sheffield.

However, I'm not sure what they mean by "Home Office A-N Reference". Is this the visa application number which starts with 3 letters followed by numbers or is it something else? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You probably won't have Home Office ref number if the application was made outside UK, so leave blank.


----------



## Q-south (Jan 20, 2018)

*Mr*

Hi , would you please help I’m having the same issue but not sure what is A.N ref and post ref no


----------

